# To Xingyi or not to Xingyi that is the question - Blog



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2017)

To Xingyi or not to Xingyi that is the question - Blog Post






_Sun Lutang - Xingyiquan_





_Wang Xiangzhai - Dachengquan/Yiquan_





_Yang Chengfu - Yang Taijiquan_


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 5, 2017)

Xue, the grass is always greener elsewhere.  Except that often times it is not.


----------



## Buka (Jan 6, 2017)

Some questions are just that.

And, sometimes, they have absolutely nothing to do with an answer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Xue, the grass is always greener elsewhere.  Except that often times it is not.



True, been there and done that, more than once. However I a fairly certain this is not one of those times, this is thinking about what I can maintain from this point in my life onward. Sadly Clint Eastwood, in Dirty Harry was right,
_
"A mans got to know his limitations"_.

But then I also feel Bruce Lee was correct when he said

_"If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them."
_
But then he was not dealing with Arthritis either. Add to this that I am 100% certain there is no better martial art for me than Xingyiquan and taking that a step further I have seen Shanxi Xingyi and trained Hebei and Shang and my recent exposure to Wudang Xingyi has convinced me this is the Xingyi for me. But can I maintain it, "That is the question". Hebei, the way I train it, was hard enough, Wudang is harder. 

That is where I am on this.


----------



## mograph (Jan 6, 2017)

_"If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them."
_
I think that in order to get off the plateau, yes, we go up, but nobody said we couldn't turn left.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2017)

mograph said:


> _"If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them."
> _
> I think that in order to get off the plateau, yes, we go up, but nobody said we couldn't turn left.



I like that, and that is a good way to think about it too...thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm currently much closer to

_"If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them." - Bruce Lee
_
At this moment....

spent the weekend training Wudang Xingyi and Dachengquan


----------

